# Weekend Mudbugs



## cajunsmoke13 (May 18, 2009)

Did up 130 pounds this past weekend.  Came out pretty good....Not much longer and the season will be over...Leftovers I plan on making a crawfish fattie.


----------



## smokingscooby (May 18, 2009)

Yumm.. Cajun, Those look good, any leftovers You can send up this way


----------



## grothe (May 18, 2009)

Oh yea!! Real nice!!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 18, 2009)

nice pics.  

I have a crawfish boil(Ive only gotten to 2 so far this year  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) coming up this weekend I believe(maybe next weekend).  I cant wait


----------



## audioxtremes (May 18, 2009)

God I miss fresh crawfish. No potatoes or corn?


----------



## fire it up (May 18, 2009)

Looks great, must have been a fun weekend.
I love the fact you are already planning on making a fattie out of the leftovers.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 18, 2009)

Man that looks great!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.  Potatoes and Corn were on the other table....Can't forget them.  I add sausage and mushrooms also, but this time I didn't.


----------



## mcp9 (May 21, 2009)

i cooked 60 lbs for a guy about a month ago.  but he had a much small pot tho, and it took forever.  nice job.  i love them bugs.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 22, 2009)

Nice looking bugs with some great pic's!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 22, 2009)

Yum!! I used to live in TN and MS and we cooked 'em up a lot. Man do I miss those little guys!! Thanks for the q-view post!

Best,
Trout


----------



## mballi3011 (May 25, 2009)

Loving live I bet. You have the crawfish and I don't. Thats it I'm on my way to get some.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

Yer killing me with kindness. *Laissez les bons temps rouler!*


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

Man o man that looks good! Sometimes I really miss The South!


----------



## slanted88 (May 25, 2009)

Ohhhh.......Man! Love them critter's! Nice!


----------



## alx (May 25, 2009)

I love the finished color.Blue crabs here get a real pretty color after steaming.I have not tried mudbugs but that looks awesome.Thanks for q-view.


----------



## danelmore (Jun 1, 2010)

deleted


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 1, 2010)

JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2010)

Darn those look good. I miss my honey hole in calif, those were the days.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 12, 2010)

I am going to do some of these in two weeks if I can get them. Best price I have been able to find is 6.00 lb around here for live bugs.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmmmm maybe we should try smokin em!! Guess you'd have to make some kinda play pen so they wouldn't run off the grate tho.

Those do look great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2010)

They look sooooo Freakin' Good !

Dumb question------Where does one who lives in West "By God" Virginia (or Pennsylvania) get these beauties???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks,

Bearcarver


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 15, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Dumb question------Where does one who lives in West "By God" Virginia (or Pennsylvania) get these beauties???


Excellent question, Awesome freakin bugs!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 15, 2010)

Man talk about resurrecting old threads!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Lots of the fresh water lakes and reservoirs around here have them.  All you need is a fishing license and you can have all that you can catch-the only stipulation is that you have to kill 'em and ice em or cook them at the lake/reservoir before you take 'em home.  You don't and you get caught you get slapped with a big ol' fine, all your fishing equipment and even you boat and car/truck gets confiscated. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Me and my dive buddy will strap on the scuba gear a couple of times a year and go diving for them-chicken gizzards make great mudbug bait.


----------



## danelmore (Jun 15, 2010)

deleted


----------



## danelmore (Jun 15, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2010)

danelmore said:


> According to the Internet they are in the waterways of all 50 states . You might call them crayfish or crawdads out your way. We have them in our lakes & streams out here in Arizona and they are quite good to eat as long as you remember to 'purge' them while they're alive before cooking. You can search Google for how to properly do this. It's quick & easy and will dramatically improve the flavor. A fishing pole with a worm on the end of a hook will catch gobs of them!


If you saw the "Crays" we have in PA, you would rethink your answer.

I used to flip rocks over to catch them, to use for bait for Smallmouth Bass. Never even thought about eating the crummy little midgets. A giant one here would be about 2" long.

Cajunsmoke13----Where did you get yours?

Bearcarver


----------



## venture (Jun 16, 2010)

You are an evil devil.  Please do not post any more pics like those.

People would kill for those things, and you get them by the bucket.

Dang!

But enjoy!


----------



## eman (Jun 16, 2010)

Live crawfish can be ordered and shipped to any where in the usa. You may have to sell a smoker to pay the shipping though.live crawfish come in a 30 -40 kb sack . here is the overnight air  cost. This is just the shipping cost

36-40 #115.49
 www tonyseafood.com


----------



## venture (Jun 17, 2010)

Like I said, you Cajuns can be evil.

Bless your hearts, we still luv ya tho.

Sort of.  Those pics sure do look good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2010)

eman said:


> Live crawfish can be ordered and shipped to any where in the usa. You may have to sell a smoker to pay the shipping though.live crawfish come in a 30 -40 kb sack . here is the overnight air  cost. This is just the shipping cost
> 
> 36-40 #115.49
> www tonyseafood.com


That's why I asked Cajunsmoke where he got them. It says he is from West Virginia, my neighboring state. And I know he didn't catch them in WV. I also have checked shipping rates on them in the past. YIKES !

Bearcarver


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 17, 2010)

Now my gut is growling!!!!! We boiled up 20 pounds last week .... now I'm flashing back to that!!!!


----------

